# Updating Windows 8.1



## cheaterslick (Nov 6, 2016)

Hello, I just bought a new computer with 8.1 on it and was wondering what the best way to update it is.

Is there a convenience rollup for Win 8.1 like there is for Win 7 located here?

https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3125574

Or by chance, will this Windows 7 rollup work in 8.1?

Or will I have to do it the hard way and go through each & every 100+ updates and reboot the machine 25 times in order to install them? :sad:

I may be exaggerating here but I think you all know what I mean.

Looking for to your help and thank you all.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

There is no convenience update for Windows 8.1, but since April, I think, there are monthly roll-up updates up to October so far. You can apply them (seven download packages) sequentially, then check for any other updates manually. I believe those will reduce the number of pending updates considerably. It is my understanding that the roll-ups constitute security fixes only (important updates) and doesn't include feature fixes (recommended/optional) updates, but I could be wrong. My point is, the number of pending updates will depend on how you've configured updates to be delivered,i.e, whether you've chosen to install important ones only, or recommended ones too.

No! The convenience update roll-up for 7 does not work on 8.1

You may want to check for updates and install them during hours of inactivity, say at night while you sleep, or while you're preoccupied with other things. You do not intend to sit in front of it and watch it checking, downloading and installing them, do you?


----------



## cheaterslick (Nov 6, 2016)

Stancestans said:


> There is no convenience update for Windows 8.1, but since April, I think, there are monthly roll-up updates up to October so far. You can apply them (seven download packages) sequentially, then check for any other updates manually. I believe those will reduce the number of pending updates considerably. It is my understanding that the roll-ups constitute security fixes only (important updates) and doesn't include feature fixes (recommended/optional) updates, but I could be wrong.


Yeah, I only want security updates. I don't want recommended updates. That's how I have it currently set.

Do you know where I can get these seven downloadable packages that I can install manually?

Do they include any new telemetry?

I've also been running into slow updates since they went to this new update system on Windows 7. Any pre-install updates I need to add to make this quicker and smoother for 8.1?


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

You do realize that this new strategy of delivering roll-ups essentially marks the end of selective patching, right? If you wanna install updates selectively, then roll-ups are not the way to go, and it's just a matter of time before this new delivery method completely replaces the old one. You can begin from here https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3172614 (July 2016 update rollup) since it supercedes the May 2016 rollup, then make your way through to those that follow. Looks like I was wrong about them being comprised of security fixes only. Well, I'm sure you can research more into the subject, I'm just not compelled to.


----------



## cheaterslick (Nov 6, 2016)

Bear in mind I am setting the Windows Update settings to "Check for updates but let me choose whether to download and install them".



Stancestans said:


> You can begin from here https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3172614 (July 2016 update rollup) since it supercedes the May 2016 rollup, then make your way through to those that follow.


So if I start with that roll-up, I don't have to worry about everything previously?



Stancestans said:


> Looks like I was wrong about them being comprised of security fixes only. Well, I'm sure you can research more into the subject, I'm just not compelled to.


Actually it looks like you can still install *Security Updates* *only*, located here for example:

https://www.catalog.update.microsoft.com/Search.aspx?q=3197873

It's not listed as a roll-up. You'd have to use IE to download them, though... Doesn't work in Firefox.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

Yeah, Microsoft update catalog is one way of getting updates and it can only be accessed using IE. I think you'll have to apply updates dated before the monthly rollups, and if after applying all rollups there are more available updates, you're just gonna have to apply them. At least the rollups will reduce the number of pending updates, that's the point isn't it?


----------



## cheaterslick (Nov 6, 2016)

Hey, thanks for your help here. :smile:

Well there are 5 rollups since July, correct? Should I start with those and just work from there? Or will I have to wait and download what was before those July rollups first?

I really don't want to have to pick and choose through 100+ or so previous updates. That is tedious. :sigh:

I'll just have to find a way of turning off some of that telemetry later, if you have any suggestions on how to do that?


----------



## Lead3 (Jun 14, 2006)

Stancestans said:


> Yeah, Microsoft update catalog is one way of getting updates and it can only be accessed using IE.


Microsoft has changed this and the Catalog is accessible with other browsers now.

Microsoft Update Catalog


----------



## cheaterslick (Nov 6, 2016)

Lead3 said:


> Microsoft has changed this and the Catalog is accessible with other browsers now.
> 
> Microsoft Update Catalog


Not for me. I'm getting the following error in Firefox


----------



## Lead3 (Jun 14, 2006)

I don't use Firefox, but it works for Chrome.

https://blogs.technet.microsoft.com/windowsitpro/2016/10/18/microsoft-update-catalog-site-updated/


----------

